# iLife or No iLife with Leopard



## aicul (Nov 19, 2007)

So I bought Leopard family-pack and installed on 4 Macs (and de-installed one). All installs were "clean installs". And all yielded Leopard WITHOUT iLife products (iPhoto, iTunes, etc.).

Now people tell me that they also did "clean installs" and iLife was present afterwards.

The only difference I can judge is that I used a family pack whilst the others used a "single licence" pack.

Can anyone provide some light into this?


----------



## Gnomo (Nov 19, 2007)

If they did an Archive & Install, the system would keep any previously installed applications.  Or they could have run the migration assistant to copy iLife from a backup.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 19, 2007)

iLife is a commercial product including iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD, Garageband, and iWeb, and the .Mac web gallery. Older versions of iLife may include iTunes, but that has been, and remains a free download. iTunes, of course, is installed as part of the OS X, and continues with Leopard. iTunes, and the Quicktime software, are a large part of the iApps, including the iLife suite.
If you, or someone else, did a clean install (meaning an erase and install) of Leopard, then the iLife suite would not be installed until you reinstall that separately. There is no other way to get the iLife suite installed unless you use a Leopard restore DVD provided with a new Mac, which naturally will include the iLife suite and other bundled apps. There's not too many others now, except for iWork, and MS Office Test Drive.
 But, not with a straight install of OS X Leopard. There's no difference between the Single-user, and the Family Pack, except for the license.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe some of these other 'clean' installs confuse it with upgrade install.


----------



## anerki (Nov 20, 2007)

Wouldn't it be possible to boot the old Macs with their original restore discs and to just install iPhoto and the like seperately? Or at least drag out the packages using some tool or another?


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 20, 2007)

anerki said:


> Wouldn't it be possible to boot the old Macs with their original restore discs and to just install iPhoto and the like seperately? Or at least drag out the packages using some tool or another?



You might be able to use Pacifist to install those particular applications from the old discs.


----------



## eattheham (Oct 29, 2010)

If you are trying to recover iLife then there is an option to install bundle software in 10.5. You can customize to just install the iLife apps. I'm not sure if this is the case for recovery disc less than 10.5


----------



## fryke (Oct 30, 2010)

You've woken up a very old thread. Today, I'd say: Just buy it. iLife's cheaper than ever...


----------

